# Moving to Auckland



## PaleoFaire (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello all,

Myself and my partner are moving to Auckland from Dublin, Ireland this coming August. We have obtained out working holiday visas and I have a few questions regarding the city as I have research the city but do not know anyone personally.

Firstly, which areas are best for renting? Taking into account closeness to food markets, safety and general feel. We would be looking in the 400$ per week range.

For employment we both plan to contact 2-3 recruitment agencies and set up interviews for when we arrive. Is this the best way to go? How is the domestic labour market?

Finally, how is the city to live in day-to-day? What are some positive and negative factors for people?

Thanks!

Regards


----------



## kiwilad (May 29, 2015)

*Living in AKL*

Hey, 

$400 per week will defiantly getting you a decent 1-2 bedroom place in any area in Auckland even in the booming housing crisis. I would certainly take a look at Trademe (website) Sorry it won't allow me to post link. Its by the far the most used site for posting and finding rental properties in NZ. As far as area is concerned, thats a tough one, I know this isn't much help, but it really depends on your location of work, with Auckland public transport being an absolute nightmare I personally believe its paramount to be living somewhere within reasonable distance of your work place. I would begin looking in Aucklands CBD, and maybe some suburbs on Aucklands North Shore such as Takapuna, Beachhaven, Birkenhead, Northcote, Birkdale, Glenfield these areas are all only 10-15 minutes to the CBD in no traffic and have a direct bus route. Also be suitabe for your budget. 

Your idea with recruitment agencies is a good idea, you can also use the "Trademe" website to find jobs and send your resume directly to employees. As far as domestic labour I wouldn't have a clue sorry. 

Auckland is a lovely place. Like I said earlier its just the public transport that really lets in down. Your'll be arriving at a good time just before the Auckland summer arrives, you have to defiantly go and check out some of the west and east coat beaches North of Auckland.


----------



## PaleoFaire (Aug 5, 2014)

kiwilad said:


> Hey,
> 
> $400 per week will defiantly getting you a decent 1-2 bedroom place in any area in Auckland even in the booming housing crisis. I would certainly take a look at Trademe (website) Sorry it won't allow me to post link. Its by the far the most used site for posting and finding rental properties in NZ. As far as area is concerned, thats a tough one, I know this isn't much help, but it really depends on your location of work, with Auckland public transport being an absolute nightmare I personally believe its paramount to be living somewhere within reasonable distance of your work place. I would begin looking in Aucklands CBD, and maybe some suburbs on Aucklands North Shore such as Takapuna, Beachhaven, Birkenhead, Northcote, Birkdale, Glenfield these areas are all only 10-15 minutes to the CBD in no traffic and have a direct bus route. Also be suitabe for your budget.
> 
> ...



Thank you for youy're reply.

Yes I've been on TradeMe, I plan to have a few viewings set up for when I get there. We wwere thinking of places around the city centre and suburbs such as; Newmarket, Epsom, Remuera and those types of areas, how to they compare?

Yes really excited about living and working in a new city. Plan to contact recruitment agencies around July so we can again have some things set up for when we arrive.


----------

